# Why roast out the Nicotine?



## imnotadog (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey there!

I have a question for those who know a little about chemistry.

_Why do people roast the cigarettes before rolling them in to a joint?_

Risk of addiction, or something else?

I understand that many from this site like to smoke pot without tobacco. But it is still an interesting question!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*i use a smalla mount in my j s but what does 






			roast the cigarettes before rolling them in to a joint?
		
Click to expand...

mean?


*


----------



## imnotadog (Jan 21, 2009)

It means: warming up a cigarette with a lighter, so the nicotine, among other harmful things, will vaporize. 

What you end up with, is a more "clean" tobacco. ;-)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*ohh ok ty ,,idk :doh:*


----------



## imnotadog (Jan 21, 2009)

You should try it UKgirl, if you already mix your pot with tobacco. It tastes much better.

Still, I am interested in the chemical reasons (if any)


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jan 22, 2009)

IMO there is no chemical reason to "ROAST" your tobaco it dose not work as a vaporizer. Tobaco is fired cured to make cigs  and other tobaco products so the little bit of heat that comes off of your Bic. lighter dose not have an effect. Actually the only thing the heat releases from the tobaco is sugars the more heat the more nicotine tobaco produces. So thats why i say the roasting thing is just a myth...JMO...take care


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Jan 22, 2009)

I think that tobacco is ruining the wonder joint that is marijuanna do not even bother wit it.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 22, 2009)

:yeahthat:  Sounds like an urban legend to me.  Someone call Mythbusters!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> I think that tobacco is ruining the wonder joint that is marijuanna do not even bother wit it.


 

its a european thing i think


----------



## andy52 (Jan 22, 2009)

i've never seen a reason to taint good smoke with tobacco.


----------



## Icex420 (Jan 22, 2009)

I mixed my bud with my tobacco once when i was 12 or so.

I didnt like it.


----------



## intellenoob (Jan 22, 2009)

if roasting it releases sugars, it pry makes it alot better tasting. i used to love puttin a little bit of tobacco in my blunts. tobacco and weed go together very nicely.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2009)

I have never heard of this 'roasting' idea but in Europe we always used to use tobacco to make joints because the alternative was a hash pipe with all its hassles. Remember that until the big homegrown bud revolution European smokers had virtually no access to herb, it was all hash and sometimes, oil. Being an ex smoker I would never ever ruin a joint by mixing tobacco with it.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 22, 2009)

because complex carcinogens and heavy metals vaporize at a temp lower than tobacco burns. keep rollin them joints man..


----------



## imnotadog (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn! I must say that this comes as a surprise for me 

Where I live, it is almost law to put tobacco in your joint! Nice thing that people are different. ;-)

It actually does vaporize a lot of bad compounds, including nicotine. I find that rolling with "unvaporized" tobacco makes me sick, but rolling with vaporizes tobacco is fine. (and it tastes better )


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 23, 2009)

imnotadog said:
			
		

> Where I live, it is almost law to put tobacco in your joint! Nice thing that people are different. ;-)


lol in high school an exchange student from germany was the only person ive ever seen put tobacco into weed we all had a good laugh at his expense but hey we didnt mean to laugh at him but he took it with a smile. 
tobacco and hash is what ive smoked didnt like it that much but i would like to try this "vaporize" idea


----------



## imnotadog (Jan 23, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> tobacco and hash is what ive smoked didn't like it that much but i would like to try this "vaporize" idea



When you do, then please remember to blow some fresh air the "wrong way" thru the filter. Or it will not help a thing (as you get a very concentrated dosage of bad ingredients in the first puff). I only made that mistake once 

I find it very nice to use tobacco, as you can "stretch" your weed, if you grow a good lady. It also prevents to much spilled smoke and helps the joint maintain a good glow.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, this Vaporization thing is myth most likely if you look at the facts. Nicotine vaporizes at about 380 degrees F. However, to vaporize, you need to pass air heated to this amount (without a flame) THROUGH all of the nicotine. This means heating a cigarette in its wrapper wont work, because while it is being heated to the proper temp, heated air is NOT being passed THROUGH the tobacco taking the nicotine and everything with it. All you are doing is making the cigarette warm and leaving everything in. Heating the tobacco out of the wrapper with a bic will prolly cause a fire or your tobacco to burn, so I see no way of this actually working.


----------



## 7thG (Jan 25, 2009)

Mixing tobacco with some grade A iz blasphemy


----------



## imnotadog (Jan 25, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Ok, this Vaporization thing is myth most likely if you look at the facts. Nicotine vaporizes at about 380 degrees F. However, to vaporize, you need to pass air heated to this amount (without a flame) THROUGH all of the nicotine. This means heating a cigarette in its wrapper wont work, because while it is being heated to the proper temp, heated air is NOT being passed THROUGH the tobacco taking the nicotine and everything with it. All you are doing is making the cigarette warm and leaving everything in. Heating the tobacco out of the wrapper with a bic will prolly cause a fire or your tobacco to burn, so I see no way of this actually working.



Hey! Believe it or not. It works! ... All the nicotine and alot of other ingredients are vaporized out of the cigarette. This is not the question, as I know it is true

Weed+tobacco = ****
Weed+roasted tobacco= close to very good! 

Give it a chance and try it, everyone! :hubba:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 25, 2009)

It must be a difference in cultures. I smoke tobacco and pot, but not in the same paper. I've only ever heard of doing this with hash, not buds. To each his own I guess.


----------

